

Canadian Startup Lands in Y Combinator Winter 2013 Cohort - srlake
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canadian-startup-y-combinator-winter-2013-cohort-2013-01-10

======
biot
Gesture control without a camera. Does it involve hacking a theramin? From the
Wikipedia article:

    
    
      It is named after the westernized-name of its Russian
      inventor, Léon Theremin, who patented the device in 1928.
      The controlling section usually consists of two metal
      antennas which sense the position of the player's hands
      and control oscillators for frequency with one hand, and
      amplitude (volume) with the other, so it can be played
      without being touched.

~~~
steeve
I supposed it's based on sounds. There were a few videos out demonstrating
this kind of technology.

------
paulgb
This is (at least) the 3rd Velocity startup; BufferBox (S12) recently exited
to Google (not a talent acquisition from reliable sources) and Pebble (W11)
just announced general production yesterday. Congrats to Thalmic, you're in
good company!

~~~
OmarIsmail
It's actually quite a bit more than that. Streak, PagerDuty, and some others.

Velocity -> YC seems to be a great pipeline!

~~~
paulgb
I didn't know you were behind Streak! Very cool. I know PagerDuty are UW alum
but were they involved with Velocity as well?

------
HorizonXP
As a UW Elec 08 alumni, it's fantastic to see fellow alumni following through
on their ideas. Moreover, this is yet another win for UW VeloCity, since it's
yet another startup that has made it into YC. I can't wait until I get myself
into the Garage.

Kudos to the team!

------
vecinu
This is great for the Greater Toronto Area in general. I can hardly wait until
I return to Toronto from the Bay Area to try and bring back some of this
startup culture.

There are a lot of bright people in the GTA that are lacking the motivation or
are unaware of what steps they need to take in actually getting a startup
moving off the ground.

YC W13 seems like it was difficult to get into. Congratulations to the team!

------
benologist
Two thirds of this article including the first 3 paragraphs are about
something else.

Why would you waste your time on a journalist who thinks your startup is the
least interesting part of your startup? Even AOL gives better treatment than
that.

------
rdl
Sounds interesting. I'm really interested in the YC W13 startups -- if there
are half as many, maybe twice as good? And maybe a leading indicator of other
startup trends (b2b vs. b2c split, which technologies, etc.)

------
jasdeepsingh
Awesome news! As someone from around the area and actively involved within
startup and development community in the GTA area. This is great news! :)

------
jacalulu
Congrats guys! As a 2010 UW Mechatronics grad it is always awesome to read
about someone from the program doing something amazing!

------
mindstab
"Thalmic is being stealthy about what their [sic] working on but in short"

really? :(

